# Black Swan Prepping



## seeker (Dec 23, 2019)

So, I'm not really a prepper, but I am an American, and I've been reading a lot, and have some food stashed, a knife, and the start of a bug out bag.

I learned of Mike Adams. From that I've followed alternative news. Some of it is really out there stuff.

However, I live in San Francisco, and recently watched "The Three Things You Need To Survive The UN Occupation Of America" on banned.video, and it shook me. It ties in with some of the other things I've read about. 

Mike's advice to move out of the area is starting to resonate. i know what's going on in VA. There may be no simple answer, but, I am seriously considering a move. I have family in FL I think of too. Does anyone know of safe places, preferably away from 5G, either in the US or elsewhere in the world?


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

If I were going to move anywhere I would go to the hills of West Va., Kentucky or Tennessee. I would sure get the heck out of San Fran Sisco.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Joe said:


> If I were going to move anywhere I would go to the hills of West Va., Kentucky or Tennessee. I would sure get the heck out of San Fran Sisco.


Land is relatively inexpensive there, too. Especially for someone conditioned to San Francisco housing costs.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

seeker said:


> So, I'm not really a prepper, but I am an American, and I've been reading a lot, and have some food stashed, a knife, and the start of a bug out bag.
> 
> I learned of Mike Adams. From that I've followed alternative news. Some of it is really out there stuff.
> 
> ...


I am answering your question under the assumption that you're concerned (mostly) about warfare.. (because you mentioned the UN occupation video)....

Therefore...

Swamps and wooded Mountains are going to be the safest places to live. Why? Because, it's extremely difficult to conduct conventional warfare in those areas. (((The UN primarily conducts conventional warfare))) The type of equipment fielded by UN can not and will not operate in those areas. And you better believe those blue helmets will not want to jump out of their cozy APC's to go get bubba outta the swamp.... No, they'll find a million excuses to stay on the roads and away from the causeways..

Your family in FL probably lives near a swamp. And there are two great things about that:

1. You would have an unlimited supply of fresh water. Many of the swamps in FL are sitting atop natural fresh water reservoirs. 
2. Unlimited supply of alligator meat. Have you ever had gator nuggets? Man.. that's a good enough reason alone to move to FL.

If you're really concerned about 5G, you don't have to travel very far out of the cities to get away from it. It only has a range of about 250 meters. Just find some old lead paint or EMR shielding paint and use it to paint the walls inside your house.

I don't want to get too far into the whole 5G thing but let me just drop this out there for you think about: If you've ever heard about the polar shift, or the weakening of our magnetic field, then you know that we're about to get a MASSIVE INCREASE in solar radiation exposure. When that happens, you'll want something to block the radiation right? Wouldn't it be nice if we had a high powered electromagnetic grid densely covering our cities? Expensive project to undertake... maybe the cost could be offset by momentarily leasing the network for high speed internet? Just saying....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

seeker said:


> So, I'm not really a prepper, but I am an American, and I've been reading a lot, and have some food stashed, a knife, and the start of a bug out bag.
> 
> I learned of Mike Adams. From that I've followed alternative news. Some of it is really out there stuff.
> 
> ...


Before I tell you where to move, you need to tell me if you plan on voting democrat...


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Slippy said:


> Before I tell you where to move, you need to tell me if you plan on voting democrat...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

NO!! Not Florida.
We’ve got way too many outsiders now bringing their liberal/leftist politics with them.

If you can agree with the following statements, we might be accommodating 
1. Lincoln was a scalawag 
2. Robert E Lee was the greatest General this country has ever had.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

seeker said:


> So, I'm not really a prepper, but I am an American


How can we tell? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

seeker said:


> So, I'm not really a prepper, but I am an American, and I've been reading a lot, and have some food stashed, a knife, and the start of a bug out bag.
> 
> I learned of Mike Adams. From that I've followed alternative news. Some of it is really out there stuff.
> 
> ...


 First just admit it you are a prepper . Just a madder of understanding at what level you are at now. If you were not you would not even be asking these question or thinking about them. Personally I do not know why anyone would be in San Francisco of CA for that madder. Think about this places like FL with what some say is better weather is were many will go. The lazy for sure go there and never leave . FL is not far from becoming a second CA anyway. Good luck . Think before you make major life changes.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I would advise that you stay out of Wisconsin. For the next few years, I doubt anything is going to get done easily.

Now, my wife and I have a home and income. However, the state is now run by a libtard governor and Republican house. New people moving here will find it expensive to buy land, hard to find decent paying jobs and finally driven crazy by the laws inflicted upon them.

I offer you a line from Easy Rider, "_This used to be one hell of a country..._"


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Ohhhh you want safe places? Go to the nearest College campus and look for the sign that says "Snowflakes". When it goes sideways, there won't be any safe places.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Don't move to Washington (state) unless you're prepared to be shunned by the natives even unto the seventh generation.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

paulag1955 said:


> shunned by the natives


Ahhhh, I have some experience here with natives in Madison. You find the Head Ubangi, tell him there's nothing outside the isthmus but craters of the moon, and then give him something shiny. Long time citizens of Madison all believe that it is still 1964 and their protest Marches have driven Nixon out of office--yesterday. No really. To Madisonians, Trickie Dick is still the president.

Oh, and for a real hoot, work the phrase "Vietnam War" into your discourse. The Madison rabble will give you chapter and verse of every general who ever served in that country, and why 53K died so Standard Oil could pump the whole she-bang dry for glutenous profits...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Ohhhh you want safe places? Go to the nearest College campus and look for the sign that says "Snowflakes". When it goes sideways, there won't be any safe places.


So true.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

seeker said:


> So, I'm not really a prepper, but I am an American, and I've been reading a lot, and have some food stashed, a knife, and the start of a bug out bag.
> 
> I learned of Mike Adams. From that I've followed alternative news. Some of it is really out there stuff.
> 
> ...


Stay away from BOTH coasts! I travel quite a bit for work. The same disease is coming from both the left and right coasts. Also it is coming from the top. Minnesota, Wisconsin and Illannoyed are damn near as crazy as the Bay Area.

My advice is to find a nice place in rural Nevada or Utah or Oklahoma.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Inor said:


> My advice is to find a nice place in rural Nevada or Utah or Oklahoma.


Eastern Washington and Oregon are amazing places but both, unfortunately, are under the thumb of the leftists west of the mountains.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Hubs wants to move to Vermont after he retires, so that's where we're going. It's beautiful, I do love it. 

If I were on my own I think I move to St Mary's Kansas. They've got a lot of praying people there, Catholic and Protestant, if you're looking for that. I'm thinking it's a most likely place to be under God's protection.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I think most people would love Wisconsin. After all, you have your choice between milk and beer (we make both), and every new citizen is issued a Guernsey cow and a deer rifle.

...actually, we give a goat to newbies fresh in from Illinois, we just tell them it's a cow and they already have guns...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> I think most people would love Wisconsin. After all, you have your choice between milk and beer (we make both), and every new citizen is issued a Guernsey cow and a deer rifle.
> 
> ...actually, we give a goat to newbies fresh in from Illinois, we just tell them it's a cow and they already have guns...


Say Cheese!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

One of y'all gave him the answer he wanted. Seems he has left the building.

Appreciate nobody mentioning Alabama.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Annie said:


> Hubs wants to move to Vermont after he retires, so that's where we're going. It's beautiful, I do love it.
> 
> If I were on my own I think I move to St Mary's Kansas. They've got a lot of praying people there, Catholic and Protestant, if you're looking for that. I'm thinking it's a most likely place to be under God's protection.


Don't forget, Vermont has re-elected Bernie Sanders for decades.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> I think most people would love Wisconsin. After all, you have your choice between milk and beer (we make both), and every new citizen is issued a Guernsey cow and a deer rifle.
> 
> ...actually, we give a goat to newbies fresh in from Illinois, we just tell them it's a cow and they already have guns...


To each his own...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Annie said:


> Hubs wants to move to Vermont after he retires, so that's where we're going. It's beautiful, I do love it.
> 
> If I were on my own I think I move to St Mary's Kansas. They've got a lot of praying people there, Catholic and Protestant, if you're looking for that. I'm thinking it's a most likely place to be under God's protection.


OK, I live roughly 50 miles south of the Vermont border,

have lived here in this state all my civilian life but with a short stay in California in 1965,

more than half of it right on this spot.

Winters are a bitch as you get older, and I am almost 80.

I have a modest 6 room home and 10 acres of land, I cut firewood from it, how much longer can I do that???

Fuel oil cost me around $2,450.00 a year even with the wood supplement.

Last week the temps ran from 4-10 degrees overnight and were not even into the classic cold times.

Vermont will be worse than here for sure.

My brother the doctor wants us to move to North Carolina with him and his wife,

I would consider going there even if it was not with him.

Both Vermont and New Hampshire are contaminated,

with left wing trash that work in Boston or in and around the RT 128 hub.

They run north after work not wanting to live in the sewer pit they have turned this state in into.

All real estate east of I 495 is so overpriced, just like silicone valley only the rich can afford it.

So they go north to live, driving up housing costs and taxes.

The major routes like RT-2 and I-495 going to NH and Vermont look like the LA freeway after work,

bumper to bumper @ 10 MPH.

I am one hour drive from Boston on the Mass. Turnpike,

the Sturbrige exit to here, 6 miles, is backed up for miles with traffic coming from Boston every night.

Those same swamp dwellers come here build expensive homes and drive up the tax base,

and slowly are turning the town and area left wing with population not by conversion.

My home and land today are worth 10X what it was 30 years ago,

I could sell one house plot for the cost of everything I ever paid including taxes.

The land abutting mine is owned either by the state or the town, never will I have to worry about new neighbors.

Make your hubby see the light!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> OK, I live roughly 50 miles south of the Vermont border,
> 
> have lived here in this state all my civilian life but with a short stay in California in 1965,
> 
> ...


 @SOCOM42, I'm working on that... Hubs isn't the kind of guy who likes to be told what to do. As his wife, I do respect that. There was a funny line in a movie I saw once, 'the husband is the head of the family, but the wife is the neck and she can turn the head'...something like that.

ETA: no Latin Masses in Vermont, and to me that stinks. That may well be the dealbreaker right there. A steady diet of the "new" Mass would be more than I can take.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Don't forget, Vermont has re-elected Bernie Sanders for decades.


All that free stuff. That's how the politicians get into office anymore. We need to fix that somehow.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Annie said:


> @SOCOM, I'm working on that... Hubs isn't the kind of guy who likes to be told what to do. As his wife, I do respect that. There was a funny line in a movie I saw once, *'the husband is the head of the family, but the wife is the neck and she can turn the head'*...something like that.
> 
> ETA: no Latin Masses in Vermont, and to me that stinks. That may well be the dealbreaker right there. A steady diet of the "new" Mass would be more than I can take.


It's from My Big Fat Greek Wedding - and amen, sister.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

MountainGirl said:


> It's from My Big Fat Greek Wedding - and amen, sister.


One of the best movies ever.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> One of the best movies ever.


Yep, second only to Moonstruck 
_(and DieHard)_


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

MountainGirl said:


> Yep, second only to Moonstruck
> _(and DieHard)_


I've never seen either of those movies.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> Hubs wants to move to Vermont after he retires, so that's where we're going. It's beautiful, I do love it.
> 
> If I were on my own I think I move to St Mary's Kansas. They've got a lot of praying people there, Catholic and Protestant, if you're looking for that. I'm thinking it's a most likely place to be under God's protection.


Check out the city government before you move, see who they are and if they are government bureaucrats more interested in power than staying out of our way.
Here is a link to St Marys, KS city council meetings;
City Commission - City of Saint Marys


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> It's from My Big Fat Greek Wedding - and amen, sister.


I am the master of my house! As long as my wife let's me. :vs_laugh: Usually, one look from her over those glasses of hers is enough to stop me dead in my tracks from doing what ever stupid thing I was thinking about doing.


----------



## seeker (Dec 23, 2019)

Hi all, I am here. I am used to other sites that inform me of replies through email. I found it is possible here, however, I have to click "Go Advanced" and then to Subscription, Subscribe to this thread and notify me of changes, check the box, "... through email" in the or Additional Options section, and it ought to work.

I actually did that before and replied, and saw the post didn't go through. Trying it again.

Thank you all for the replies. I'd like to clarify the FL piece. I bring that up as i am interested in a place for my immediate family, at least my folks, maybe siblings and their kids too, to go to. I don't plan to go back there.

*EDIT*

Nevertheless, been applying for work in less populated areas. Guess no place is perfect, but I see the factors - more rural, close to food sources, and water.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Greetings, @seeker. :tango_face_smile:

I'm glad you were able to subscribe to the thread...It's a good idea to hold off promoting products and or other websites until you're a little more established here. Why don't you introduce yourself to Prepper Forums?


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

When West Virginians hear about all the turmoil in Virginia...


----------



## seeker (Dec 23, 2019)

thank you Annie. subscription still didn't work, trying the steps again. Sure, will hold off on promo for a while. As a brief intro, I'm in SF from the SE, and work in the tech field. Collecting thoughts for a proper intro.


----------

